# Big striper off of south Texas jetty



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Anyone hear about this. Only details I've heard are that it was caught off of a south Texas jetty. Pretty cool


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

http://www.caller.com/sports/outdoo...48-33fc-7714-e053-0100007fa96b-374957911.html


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

shadslinger said:


> http://www.caller.com/sports/outdoo...48-33fc-7714-e053-0100007fa96b-374957911.html


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Going striper fishing end of April, guided trip on Texoma with friends. Stripers any good to eat ? Never had a chance to try them, never caught one.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Postman said:


> Going striper fishing end of April, guided trip on Texoma with friends. Stripers any good to eat ? Never had a chance to try them, never caught one.


Stripers and Crappies are, in my honest opinion, the best Texas inland fishes to eat.


----------



## hookedrknot (May 23, 2013)

*eating stripers*



hopn said:


> Stripers and Crappies are, in my honest opinion, the best Texas inland fishes to eat.


ok hop i agree with you on the crappie but no way on the striped bass lol they are like 3rd on my list #1 Crappie #2 catfish and # 3 stripe's lol:rotfl: jmo :dance::walkingsm:texasflag


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks for the replies, ya'll have them in pretty good company.....hope we catch a boat load.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Striper just scaled and gutted in the broiler with lots of the Filipino's secrete oriental spiced smothered in real sweet sour sauce is number one on my list. 
I love deep fried cat and crappie but for a great sit down meal sweet sour striper is hard to beat.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Stripers in the Gulf are not so rare. At one time they ranged from the Florida panhandle to well down the south Texas coast.
The last recorded commercial catch was off of Port Aransas in 1960.
When TRA did the emergency flood release in Sept 2005 after hurricane Rita thousands of stripers flooded upper Trinity Bay. Fishermen had a ball chasing schooling fish for several weeks. I have never gotten an answer as to where they went. Mark Webb, biologist, said it would not be in their DNA to return to the river so they either went to the Gulf or died in the warm water of the bay system.
The LLD stripers are extremely interbred.
TP&W will not introduce outside blood line to the fish they raise because they believe the original Gulf striper genes are still present in the fish from the lower Trinity. 
One biologist admitted to me 10 years ago that they do not have definitive proof one way or the other so until they do it will be business as usual.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

That fish likely originated from below LLD , collected by a TPWD biologist taken to a hatchery stirred around in glass jar with Turkey feather. Stocked in a lake and 6-7 years later flushed down to the bay.


----------



## duhunter (Nov 17, 2009)

When I was a teenager I was fishing at the end of the train tracks by the Tiki Island early in the morning and had a school of Stripers busting shad and mullet right up against the rocks. It lasted about 5 or 10 minutes. The gear that I had was way to light to bring one of those monsters in, they were 24+". I am sure there are Stripers in the bay area, but no one really targets them.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

We have caught a few in the last month or so up in Clear Creek while bass fishing. All of a sudden they are showing up everywhere which is a good thing.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

http://www.fws.gov/welaka/gulfcoaststripedbass.html

A native to the Gulf of Mexico


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

karstopo said:


> ...
> A native to the Gulf of Mexico


Yes, right on, Karstopo.

In fact, we had a thriving commercial fishery on stripers last century. Attempts to restock in the 80s and 90s failed.

Lots of theories on the decline...but my guess is that dams like Livingston contributed significantly to the decline. Stripers spawn above the lake in the river when conditions are right...this has been documented in TP&W study. So, before the dam, they clearly could have been spawning in the river for many years. Some spawn below the dam now, but not enough to support a Gulf coast fishery.

There are biologists that believe the stripers below the dam still may contain genes from the original Gulf coast striper and this affects TP&W decision making accordingly.

Should be a good year to catch them in Trinity Bay.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

A friend of mine has caught one in the Brazos river here at the coast.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Growing up in New Orleans I heard many stories about my dad fishing in Lake Pontchartrain for stripers and catching all he could keep. That is a big saltwater lake but had more freshwater way back when. I think the entire coast was more fresh then. Maybe why more strippers.


----------

